# Prüfungen in und um Dortmund



## Ossmaster (26. Februar 2010)

Guten Tag,
meine Freundin hat sich überlegt dieses Jahr auch einen Angelschein zu machen.
Da wollte ich mal fragen, ob diese nur im herbst stattfinden oder auch zu anderen Zeiten?


----------



## Öpken82 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prüfungen in und um Dortmund*

Hi,
also in Dortmund laufen die Prüfungen wohl vom 09. bis 12. Nov. 2010. In Unna findet die Prüfung schon im Mai statt. In Hagen wäre die Prüfung jetzt im März, allerdings ist da die Anmeldefrist schon verstrichen. Ob es in Hagen einen Herbsttermin gibt weiß ich nicht.

Falls sie sich entschließt die Prüfung in einem anderen Kreis abzulegen, muss sie dies rechtzeitig beim örtlich zuständigen Amt beantragen.

Das waren zumindest die Termine die ich jetzt mit Google rausbekommen habe.


----------



## Ossmaster (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prüfungen in und um Dortmund*

ja danke für die antworten, werde ihr dann mal berichten


----------

